# Peat Moss and CRS



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I personally would look into setting up a new tank if water changes with the correct water PH aren't helping.

Water buffering substrates save many of us.

ADA AS and Florabase are two to look at.

-Andrew


----------



## paintworx (Sep 15, 2006)

*peat and shrimp*

Hi 

I use the peat granules to help lower the ph in our 8.2 utah water. I went online and bought Laguna brand (Hagen makes them- they are the exact same pellets marketed by Hagen for aquariums, only Laguna is marketed for ponds, and a lot cheaper). I went to the dollar store and bought cheap women's nylons in light color- I just cut off a bit of the leg, tie knot at one end, and put the amount of granules in, then twist and double the nylon and tie back at the end where the first knot was tied. I like doubling the nylon over, so the peat pieces do not get in the tank. Here is a link of the product I bought- I like these granules, as they do not mess up the tank- http://www.lagunaponds.com/lagunaeng/watertreatments/peat.php?link=115

I think the peat works slowly, so don't get discouraged- 

I have found that after your water is finally stable, it is easy to keep that way. I just top off my CRS tank with R/O water, and do partial changes once in awhile. 

Sheryl


----------



## paintworx (Sep 15, 2006)

*peat*

Oh, I forgot - I set my peat bag inside the tank; usually on the sponge filter


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

That sounds interesting and I have been using straight RO water I do a change after it creeps up to 6.8 or 7.0 and then knock it back down to around 6.5. I realize 7.0 isn't to bad for CRS, but the person I purchased from recommends 6.5 and I am puzzled by what is making my tank stabilize around 7.0

I am darn new at this only having shrimp for less than a year in any serious way, but so far have enjoyed good success, but perhaps I should cycle yet 1 more (honest) shrimp tank with a more suitable substrate. The wife and kids already think I have lost it LOL.... Perhaps I will try peat first, thank you for the link.

Bill


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I use aquasoil and RO water for my CRS. I never check the pH anymore though. I don't think its as big of a deal as many people believe it is. What pH are you seeing and what are you trying to keep it at? I can show you my setup when you come over on Friday or Saturday for the yellow shrimp. Are you young shrimp growing to adulthood or do they just kinda disappear on you?


----------



## paintworx (Sep 15, 2006)

Bill 

I also do not check my ph anymore- when I first got into the shrimp, I tried to become a water scientist - I used muriatic acid to bring down the ph, and then it would shoot back up - after several doses of acid, finally the ph would stay down, but it would go WAY down. It couldn't seem to stay stable. My ph test showed 4.5 and my shrimp were doing great !!!! SO then I had to wonder if my ph monitor was broke! ! ! I finally quit the testing, because the shrimp were doing best when I did not fool with the water - here is the best test of all - how healthy are the shrimp in that tank? Are they breeding? They are not going to breed if they are unhappy.....
I killed a LOT of shrimp with the instability of the ph and trying to change it. If you are at 7.0, your CRS are fine! If it is stable at that ph, you are in good shape- if you want to lower it a bit, put the peat bag in there, and you should be really good-
my CRS are quite strong, because this summer my house temps were up to 82f. I lost about one a day for a few weeks, but several lived- they are supposed to be in peril above 72f! So, health of the shrimp is the best indication of how good your environment is. :wink: 

Sheryl


----------



## paintworx (Sep 15, 2006)

*peat moss*

Bill 

from my experience, RO should test at 7.0 as that is neutral. Maybe that is why your water returns to that ph......

Sheryl


----------



## armagedon48 (Jun 13, 2007)

RO water apparently does not have an actual ph value. because it doesn't have any buffers in the water. plus, RO water may or may not have elevated CO2 which will alter the ph. 

iv come across this info a few times in the past that pure water doesn't have a ph. im sure a google search may turn up some info, but im not willing to back up my statement right now.


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

its easiest to use a known ph lowering substrate like ada as, i use it with our hard water and shrimp do fine, i dont use ro to change water either, simply use tap (ph=8.0-8.4). the AS keeps ph around 6.5-6.8 constant. i have used those hagen peat granuals and they do work, but it will color the water like tea eventually. another option would be to use AS instead of the peat in the nylon and stick it in the filter or in the water flow. make sure you run it in another tank first to get it past its nasty amonia stage first though.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi All,

The RO water from the machine at the grocery store is between 6.4 to 6.6 and this is where I want to keep my PH if I can, but it creeps back up within a couple days after a water change. I have tested it many times and it seems to stay the same each time I fill my jugs. I use a drop test kit not strips...

Young are growing up fine so far Oblongshrimp and I very much look forward to seeing your setup when I come by on Saturday for some of those Yellow Shrimp!

Perhaps since I am only moving a few points between water changes some peat will help, as I really don't like the PH swing with water changes as well.

I should mention that there are 2 tanks doing the same thing in the same way...Is it possible the Fluorite substrate is somehow involved? 

Perhaps I am just too fussy...


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I better clean the tank a bit to make it more presentable


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Paintworx and All,

You were in fact correct and after testing my RO with a digital as opposed to eyeballing a color chart it is right around 7.0... Your response got me thinking and I picked up a good meter.

So what did I end up doing? Well into my Bee Shrimp tank (10 gal) went a media bag held with a veggie clip with about 5 tablespoons of ground peat moss. Right now the tank is stable at 6.7 after 2 days.... No discoloration of the water and I tested the peat in a clear cup first to make sure. 

May try the CRS tank as well, but may wait a few more days to...well...see what happens in the Bee tank. So far they are fine and no indications of stress due to the addition of the moss bag.

As I mentioned changing substrate is not an option at this time due to having a lot of young to worry about. Hopefully I will be able to maintain a PH below 7.0 now without the use of acid or changing my substrate. Next time I plan a tank for soft acidic water liking shrimp I will use a more suitable substrate than Fluorite.

Thanks for all your input, Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Sounds like you're good now!

Substrate helps a ton, but is hard to change later on. If you can set up another tank, then move them into that, then do the same for the others (with the now empty tank) that would probably be the easiest way. But you're right about being cautious with babies, I've got two berried black diamonds and don't want to touch a thing!

But I really do want to, but don't want to loose them again.

-Andrew


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Two of my Bee (CBS) are berried as well and I was pretty nervous about making a change, but wanted to be able to stabilize the water some how without having to mess with changing water several times a week.

These are very nice Bee shrimp from a member here that included them with my S+ CRS some time back and looking forward to seeing young within a few days from the Bee Shrimp, CRS have already had several batches of young in another tank.

The addition of the peat is so far working, but time will tell as to how often to change the bag etc. For now it will be an experiment....

The biggest fear of putting anything into or making any sudden changes in a shrimp tank is...well....you know.

Bill


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes I do.

Amonia is the big one in my opinion then maybe nitrates because they can become acclimated to PH over time.

The user TheTeh or TehThe (first one I believe) managed to breed CRS in hard water over in London.

-Andrew


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

I have read of others doing OK in 7.4 and above with CRS as well, but mine seem much more vibrant in color at lower PH and survival of young seems better. I am still fairly new to this, but doing well as I learn luckily these forums provide an oportunity to learn from others mistakes. Once you learn to walk on eggshells (raising shrimp) it gets easier and a person gets a little braver about making changes etc. The main key in this hobby is PATIENCE and MODERATION!!!!!!!

That I have learned in close to a year....Bill


----------

